# User in Chroot-Umgebung einloggen



## gigagon (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag Linux Profis,

ich bin jetzt schob länger auf der Suche, um mein folgendes Problem zu lösen:
Ich möchte für einen User eine Chroot-Umgebung einrichten, in die er beim Login eingesperrt werden soll.
Ich habe jetzt soweit meine Umgebung eingerichtet, was nun noch fehlt, ist den User beim Login dort einzusperren.
Dieses einsperren, sollte anhand einen C-Scriptes passieren, was aber leider nicht ausgeführt werden kann, da es angeblich nicht gefunden wird (es ist aber da!)

Cannot execute /usr/local/bin/chrlogin: No such file or directory

Um die Chroot-Umgebung einzurichten, habe ich volgendes Tutorial befolgt:
http://www.feldstudie.net/2009/12/22/teamspeak-3-how-to-chroot/

und das Skippt für den Login habe ich hier gefunden:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/chrlogin

Was ich dazu noch sagen muss, ist das ich das Skript auf dem System, wo es laufen soll nicht kompiliert habe, sondern in einem anderen System (ka, ob das wichtig ist)

System:
Linux 2.6.18-028stab068.9 #1 SMP Tue Mar 30 17:22:31 MSD 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
(Ubuntu)

Arbeiten tuhe ich über SSH

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei meinem Problem helfen oder hat eine Idee.

P.S. ich habe allerhand Themen und Artikel zu dem Thema gefunden, aber leider nicht, wie ich ein User dor "rein logge"


----------



## deepthroat (10. Mai 2010)

Hi.





gigagon hat gesagt.:


> Dieses einsperren, sollte anhand einen C-Scriptes passieren, was aber leider nicht ausgeführt werden kann, da es angeblich nicht gefunden wird (es ist aber da!)
> 
> Cannot execute /usr/local/bin/chrlogin: No such file or directory


Und du hast das Programm nicht doch zufällig so wie angegeben unter /usr/local/sbin/chrlogin installiert?

Gruß


----------



## gigagon (10. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

ne, habs unter


> /usr/local/bin/


kopiert, so wie im Tut. Hab aber grad noch mal nachgeguckt und gesehen, das es im Skript unter "sbin" liegen soll. 

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Aber warum sucht er es dann unter?:


> Cannot execute /usr/local/bin/chrlogin: No such file or directory



wo ist der unterschied zwischen den zwei Ordnern? 

Ich bin grad dabei, mich in Linux einzuarbeiten und werds nach her noch mal von anfang an mit sbin testen.


MfG


----------



## deepthroat (10. Mai 2010)

gigagon hat gesagt.:


> kopiert, so wie im Tut. Hab aber grad noch mal nachgeguckt und gesehen, das es im Skript unter "sbin" liegen soll.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Aber warum sucht er es dann unter?:


Je nachdem was du als Shell beim Anlegen des Users angegeben hast wird auch versucht auszuführen.

Anscheinend kann das Programm aber nicht ausgeführt werden. Was ist die Ausgabe von 
	
	
	



```
ldd /usr/local/sbin/chrlogin
```



gigagon hat gesagt.:


> wo ist der unterschied zwischen den zwei Ordnern?


In dem sbin Verzeichnis sollten sicherheitsrelevante Dateien die vom Superuser (root) zu verwenden sind gespeichert werden. Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard

Gruß


----------

